# Uber ATL not accepting new Black/SUV drivers



## Enriquillo (Jan 11, 2015)

"in an effort to increase the utilization of existing partners' active fleets, Uber will not be adding any new vehicles to the UberBLACK/SUV system. However, you are eligible for uberXL."

I was told I would be eligible for UberXL and UberSelect. How do I know when working which service I am accepting trips under? Don't know how feasible it is to cover commercial insurance and vehicle financing on these services but I'm looking into other alternatives.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

You will get a ping indicating which service is needed. It will say at top of blip uberSelect/UBerXl you can accept or deny. Keep in mind though this will affect your acceptance rate with uber. You will need to clear a lot of rides to cover your overhead expenses. All uber is doing to under cut its black car partners is putting the same vehicles on uber Xl. I hope you don't let them exploit you and run your expensive vehicle into the ground you will be spending more on repairs and gas then you will make. Hold out and wait.. But that's like telling uber x drivers to stop driving at cheap rates easier said then done.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe not being accepted is a blessing in disguise. Maybe "someone from above" is intervening.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Uber is racist. Ask them why they only accept white cars and see if you get in.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You will get a ping indicating which service is needed. It will say at top of blip uberSelect/UBerXl you can accept or deny. Keep in mind though this will affect your acceptance rate with uber. You will need to clear a lot of rides to cover your overhead expenses. All uber is doing to under cut its black car partners is putting the same vehicles on uber Xl. I hope you don't let them exploit you and run your expensive vehicle into the ground you will be spending more on repairs and gas then you will make. Hold out and wait.. But that's like telling uber x drivers to stop driving at cheap rates easier said then done.


Do worry Uber has stated: 20-50 thousand new driver a month contracted. Shut up and drive ;


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

The good thing about driving XL and Select is that you don't need to have commercial insurance.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

roaddoag said:


> The good thing about driving XL and Select is that you don't need to have commercial insurance.


I agree!!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

roaddoag said:


> The good thing about driving XL and Select is that you don't need to have commercial insurance.


You don't need commercial insurance, you just have to be willing to drive on your personal insurance while not telling your carrier what you are doing. It's called insurance fraud. If you have a claim while a passenger is in your car and your insurance finds out you were driving for Uber, you will be cancelled and the claim will be denied. If the Uber passenger is injured, you'll potentially get sued and lose everything you own. If you don't believe me, call your carrier and tell them you are driving for Uber and ask them if that's OK. Uber on.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

roaddoag said:


> The good thing about driving XL and Select is that you don't need to have commercial insurance.


That's a risk. But....


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> You don't need commercial insurance, you just have to be willing to drive on your personal insurance while not telling your carrier what you are doing. It's called insurance fraud. If you have a claim while a passenger is in your car and your insurance finds out you were driving for Uber, you will be cancelled and the claim will be denied. If the Uber passenger is injured, you'll potentially get sued and lose everything you own. If you don't believe me, call your carrier and tell them you are driving for Uber and ask them if that's OK. Uber on.


Comments like this are the norm. How about helping someone become legitimate? An individual with under 50K in assets cannot be approved to be a limo carrier in Georgia. Just because something is a law or reg does not mean it makes sense. Props to Uber ATL for making Uber Select available to us. Maybe the state and ATL airport will make regs to lower the barrier of entry to ALL.


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You don't need commercial insurance, you just have to be willing to drive on your personal insurance while not telling your carrier what you are doing. It's called insurance fraud. If you have a claim while a passenger is in your car and your insurance finds out you were driving for Uber, you will be cancelled and the claim will be denied. If the Uber passenger is injured, you'll potentially get sued and lose everything you own. If you don't believe me, call your carrier and tell them you are driving for Uber and ask them if that's OK. Uber on.


LOL! So that's all of the uberX drivers which makes up the majority of drivers. It is what it is! Uber on.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Nope....they stopped accepting applicants for black at the beginning of the year. Yet if you went through their financing they would make an exception.


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello, rtaatl What is it really like driving UberBlack in Atlanta? How many request do you average on a weekday and weekends?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

It's great actually....the people are more civilized and respectful; the tips can be really good at times. The places I pick up and drop off are usually better given I don't get the usual bar crowd yet the ones I've encountered were really good...they seem to be 'respectful drunks' and they've tipped too. The only problem...and it's more apparent is the lack of business. My calls can be few and far between and it frustrates me to sit for over an hour (or two sometimes) fishing for people. I usually just log in between my regular work and see if I catch somebody on the way. I find it best to try that outside the 285 perimeter. A lot of times nothing and others I've caught that $100 airport run from Sandy Springs and Dunwoody. Weekends are ok depending what's going on in the city. Sometimes I would get a $150 in 6 hours from a few trips and others I'd do $200 in about 3 hours. I just never know....it creates this love/hate relationship with Uber at times. I will say they treat their Black partners better..even if secretly they might be trying to kill it off with Select. For right now it's a great part time job within the job I'm already doing with my regular work. Hope this helps...


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

rtaatl, Thanks for the info. It sucks that they are not accepting new UberBlack drivers right now. I have a Black car that's stuck on XL and Select. I'm thinking once a lot of UberBlack riders get hip to Select, it will certainly cause a problem with UberBlack drivers.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You will get a ping indicating which service is needed. It will say at top of blip uberSelect/UBerXl you can accept or deny. Keep in mind though this will affect your acceptance rate with uber. You will need to clear a lot of rides to cover your overhead expenses. All uber is doing to under cut its black car partners is putting the same vehicles on uber Xl. I hope you don't let them exploit you and run your expensive vehicle into the ground you will be spending more on repairs and gas then you will make. Hold out and wait.. But that's like telling uber x drivers to stop driving at cheap rates easier said then done.


Do you as an SUV driver get the option of accepting nearby XL pings?


----------



## eloso (Nov 18, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> Do you as an SUV driver get the option of accepting nearby XL pings?


I don't know about other markets, but in San Diego SUV can accept XL if they want to.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> Do you as an SUV driver get the option of accepting nearby XL pings?


No we don't get those low wage pings. Our cars and over head cost are to steep for those rates. If we did I would ignore them.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't wait to do Select next month. GA regs on getting a limo cert are ridiculous.


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> I can't wait to do Select next month. GA regs on getting a limo cert are ridiculous.


Uber Select and XL is decent and the requests are picking up. It's not UberBlack but it's far better than UberX. I drove UberX for a few weeks when I started and it is very depressing.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I agree...UberX is very depressing...and that was before the latest rate cut. I did it for a few months and if I was still doing it I know sentiment would be like a lot of forum members on this site. It's a shame to know the current Uber Select rate is still less than the original UberX over a year ago. Now that's depressing...


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Depressing is people buying new cars to do Uber X.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Depressing is people buying new cars to do Uber X.


Yes it is....even more depressing if they got the Santander loan to do it.


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> I agree...UberX is very depressing...and that was before the latest rate cut. I did it for a few months and if I was still doing it I know sentiment would be like a lot of forum members on this site. It's a shame to know the current Uber Select rate is still less than the original UberX over a year ago. Now that's depressing...


That's was way before my time, so it doesn't depress me as much, but I guess it sucks now that you are telling me this. It still beats 95 cent a mile on the current UberX rate. 95 cent a mile is an insult!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

roaddoag said:


> The good thing about driving XL and Select is that you don't need to have commercial insurance.


No, that's not good. Wake up. You NEED commercial insurance if you want to drive for hire. There's no valid alternative. Your vehicle will not be covered for collision under UBER's BS insurance scheme.


----------



## Shai (Oct 22, 2014)

It's still possible to be added to uber black..you just need to know an uberB driver....


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

Shai said:


> It's still possible to be added to uber black..you just need to know an uberB driver....


So, how does knowing an UberBlack driver helps you to become a black driver? I know a lot of them. I see them around the city everyday.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

speaking of atlanta, did anyone hear about that lyft driver that got shot just after dropping off his paxs? bullet holes in his lexus i think i recall. be careful guys.


----------



## Shai (Oct 22, 2014)

roaddoag said:


> So, how does knowing an UberBlack driver helps you to become a black driver? I know a lot of them. I see them around the city everyday.


Have one of them add you as a driver


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

Rideshare Patriot said:


> speaking of atlanta, did anyone hear about that lyft driver that got shot just after dropping off his paxs? bullet holes in his lexus i think i recall. be careful guys.


He went to the wrong neighbourhood. Some parts of Atlanta can be very dangerous. Rule #1....Stay out the hood.


----------



## roaddoag (Feb 4, 2015)

Shai said:


> Have one of them add you as a driver


You must know something I don't know. If they add me as a driver, wouldn't my payments go to them? And what about my car information?


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

roaddoag said:


> He went to the wrong neighbourhood. Some parts of Atlanta can be very dangerous. Rule #1....Stay out the hood.


Too bad one does not know the destination until the trip starts. The Lyft driver probably can sue Lyft.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

roaddoag said:


> He went to the wrong neighbourhood. Some parts of Atlanta can be very dangerous. Rule #1....Stay out the hood.


I think the pax set him and lured him to the shooter ambush.


----------



## Oganes Babakhanyan (Jan 6, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Nope....they stopped accepting applicants for black at the beginning of the year. Yet if you went through their financing they would make an exception.


Where would i havto apply for ubers financing for suv black?


----------



## BWGreene (Jun 3, 2017)

Realityshark said:


> You don't need commercial insurance, you just have to be willing to drive on your personal insurance while not telling your carrier what you are doing. It's called insurance fraud. If you have a claim while a passenger is in your car and your insurance finds out you were driving for Uber, you will be cancelled and the claim will be denied. If the Uber passenger is injured, you'll potentially get sued and lose everything you own. If you don't believe me, call your carrier and tell them you are driving for Uber and ask them if that's OK. Uber on.


I have USAA, GEICO offers the same. I have a rideshare addendum added to my policy and it cost an extra $13/mo


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BWGreene said:


> I have USAA, GEICO offers the same. I have a rideshare addendum added to my policy and it cost an extra $13/mo


You know you're responding to an almost 2 year old comment...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

roaddoag said:


> That's was way before my time, so it doesn't depress me as much, but I guess it sucks now that you are telling me this. It still beats 95 cent a mile on the current UberX rate. 95 cent a mile is an insult!


Try .65 per mile minus their 28% cut in Orlando...



roaddoag said:


> He went to the wrong neighbourhood. Some parts of Atlanta can be very dangerous. Rule #1....Stay out the hood.


A Lyft driver got deactivated because he told a lady that he does not service the hood..
Be careful.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Having ridehsare insurance add-ons is not the same as commercial insurance. All livery drivers require commercial insurance and tags to accept cash rides. Those plans cover 1M in liability as that's the magic number for deaths/decapitations due to being in a paid ride service. Obviously, Lyft and Uber have these set for all their drivers, but they still leave gaps during certain periods of operation, hence some of the rideshare insurance addon packages were create to fill in those missing gaps in coverage. Do not think for a minute that such addon coverage allows for accepting private cash rides.

UberBlack does not accept new applicants in ATL, but Lyft Lux does--all without having any TCP or livery tags.

Uber wants drivers with higher end cars that qualify for Black and Lux, but pay out SELECT rates. You will be competing against Suburus, Toyota Prius (late model), Chrysler 300 (late model), etc.. If you are going to drive on SELECT without TCP, driving the cheapest and most economical car that qualifies is the best way to go about things, IMO.

If Lyft Lux puts even the slightest dent in the luxury car rideshare market (doubtful as their Premier service is anemic), Uber can simply follow suit and grab all the market share they want leaving Lyft back in the same place, struggling for higher end customers.

The best excuse for driving a very nice car on UberSELECT is if you have TCP and livery tags so that you can easily convert current Uber customers as your own due to your nice(r) vehicle and escalated amenities and service. With that said, I believe that Uber and Lyft know that this happens way too often, so I can only guess that they might do away with TCP requirements on the luxury car platforms, especially for really nice cars.


----------

